# young's double chocolate stout



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Picked up a bottle at the B&M this evening. I have to say I am not that impressed. I can't describe why...it tastes a little flat on my tongue I guess. I think Brooklyn Brewery's is much better.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

fizguy said:


> Picked up a bottle at the B&M this evening. I have to say I am not that impressed. I can't describe why...it tastes a little flat on my tongue I guess. I think Brooklyn Brewery's is much better.


Brooklyn's is a super hoppy stout, Young's is not. Young's is a good stout for people who don't like the bite stout often carries with it. I like all sorts of stouts, including Young's.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Brooklyn's is a super hoppy stout, Young's is not. Young's is a good stout for people who don't like the bite stout often carries with it. I like all sorts of stouts, including Young's.


Have you had Victory's Storm King? That is a very hoppy stout. I don't remember that Brooklyn Brewery's Black Chocolate was hoppy but I have't had it in a while.

As I drink more of it I am enjoying it more. Is it the alcohol? Maybe....:ss


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

It is much better on tap to boot... 
Luckily my local pub carries it on tap... :tu


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 9, 2007)

aracos said:


> It is much better on tap to boot...
> Luckily my local pub carries it on tap... :tu


agreed!! :tucompletely different animal on tap and one of my all time faves


----------



## hatred (May 17, 2006)

what similar stouts have you had? perhaps you just prefer imperials? of course, young's is a little different than guiness/murphys/beamish. that being said, i like it, but drink less than 10 a year.

i changed the oil in my bike the other day... i'd rather drink that than anything from brooklyn brewery. i like the concept of microbreweries, but for every good one (avery, stoudt, BBC) there are dozens of garbage micro brewers.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

hatred said:


> what similar stouts have you had? perhaps you just prefer imperials? of course, young's is a little different than guiness/murphys/beamish. that being said, i like it, but drink less than 10 a year.
> 
> i changed the oil in my bike the other day... i'd rather drink that than anything from brooklyn brewery. i like the concept of microbreweries, but for every good one (avery, stoudt, BBC) there are dozens of garbage micro brewers.


I think I do prefer imperial stouts. I think Guiness is just too watery, especially on tap. I like the BB double chocolate (only thing from BB I have ever had) and I like Yuengling black and tan.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

isn't the BB DCS like 10.5% alcohol?


----------



## hatred (May 17, 2006)

check out Stoudt's fat dog stout, also old rasputin is another good one. the rasputin has a bit more bite, and generally closer to the traditional imperial stout as well as being a damn fine beer all the way around. i tend to dislike overly strong beer (old rasputin is around 10%) because there seems to be some childish competition among american brewers who concentrate on that rather than brewing good beer.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I find that I like Young's DCS when it's super-cold, almost frozen. Not so with other choco stouts, which I can handle much warmer, nearer to room temp. Regardless, I'll toss my support in for Young's DCS, but my fav is from a tiny little pub down the street from me that will brew up a choco or oatmeal stout very couple months, The Draughthouse. When in Austin, it's the chill place to have a good beverage or five. Be sure to bring lawnchairs for tailgating in the parking lot. :tu


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> isn't the BB DCS like 10.5% alcohol?


It may be a little higher than that. I'm usually good for a little nap on the couch after one of those!


----------

